# The Super-Chuffer Smoke & Lighting Enhancement for O-Gauge Steamers



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

*HENNING'S TRAINS would like to introduce it's first JW&A Product:*









Item #10100 SUPER-CHUFFER

Available now through Henning's Trains

The Super-Chuffer is an add-on electronic module for TMCC controlled steam locomotives to enhance smoke unit and lighting control. It can be installed in factory TMCC locomotives or TMCC upgraded locomotives.This is a microprocessor based design that allows for software updates to accommodate functional changes and possible future enhancements. It provides the following smoke and lighting features.


Smoke Unit fan motor control for synchronized chuffing with the RailSounds output.
Dynamic braking of smoke unit motor and chuff duration control enhances the appearance of the smoke chuff output at all speeds.
Smoke fan motor runs continuously at slow speed when locomotive is stopped.
Buffering of the chuff switch input to provide an isolated switch output for RailSounds chuff triggering.
Rule 17 LED light control for headlight, dimming when locomotive is stopped.
TMCC headlight voltage input to control headlight on/off state from remote.
Automatic control to turn cab lights on when stopped, off when moving.









Here's an early video of the first version, I'll update this with the video for the current version when I shoot a new one, the operation is even better with the updated boards.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

With all the warnings about using proper ventilation for painting, gluing, hot cutting of foam, and all, what are recommendations for venting of model train smoke?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I only make the controller, I don't worry about what you do with the smoke. 

BTW, here's my second generation board bench test, note how well the chuffs are defined, even at higher running speeds. I just put this into the test locomotive, so I'll have a new video soon. 

It starts out at idle with a slow smoke stream, then I increase the rate to over 10 chuffs/second, then ramp back down to idle again.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm delivering these to Henning's tomorrow, so get your order in fast, as from the interest we've seen, the first batch may be gone in a flash, or is that a cloud of smoke?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Available now, out of the first 50 units, I believe about a dozen went the first day.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Here's a video of the current shipping version. The chuffs are much more distinct now with the circuit improvements. If your Lionel TMCC steamer doesn't have this kind of smoke performance, maybe it's time for an upgrade. 

I have also created a small add-on board to allow you to enjoy the improved smoke performance with conventional locomotives.

In stock and available now: NEW - SUPER-CHUFFER, Smoke & Lighting Board


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

And he said let there be smoke and there was smoke. If I get 4 or 5 of those and run the trains at the same time smoke would be streaming out of the basement windows. 
The neighbors would then call the fire department and the first thing they would do is start smashing all my new windows in the house, then jump up on my newly shingled roof and start axing away. :laugh:

$65 bucks! 
MTF members get another 25% discount? 
And with a case of smoke fluid? :thumbsup:

May I ask what JW&A stands for?
I guess the J is for John? A for associates?

Edit, I found the answer for this, Developed by John Will & Associates

You made 50 of these up John?
Do they come with hookup and mounting instructions?

They do push out a ton of smoke, I guess you have to fill it every few minutes?
I like the sound too.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

How did you get $65 Ed, the price is $59.99. If you want one, I'll get you one for $50, special forum discount.  Of course they come with documentation of how to install them, I actually want them to work when you get them!

They also work for conventional, but you need a voltage doubler circuit in front of the unit to boost the low transformer voltage when starting. These were designed for TMCC in mind, so I always have plenty of track voltage in that environment. The Super-Chuffer starts working at about 8 volts without the voltage doubler, with it around 3.5 volts gets it going. The voltage doubler board adds $5 to the cost.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Shipping, don't you know me?

If I paid $5 bucks for something and it costs $7 bucks to ship I count that item as costing me $12 bucks.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Now that the price with shipping is even lower than the listed price, how many do you want to order?


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

I have a Lionel 6-38690 locomotive with Trainsounds not Railsounds. It doesn't smoke well. When you state your system works with conventional, is this unit conventional? If so, how much will you charge me to put your system in it?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Unfortunately, that has a mechanical "puffer" smoke unit, not fan driven smoke. My board only works with fan driven smoke.

It's possible to put in a fan driven unit, obviously that runs up the cost significantly.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks, I was afraid of that.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

In case anyone missed it, a new version has been released: JW&A - 10300 - SUPER-CHUFFER II, Smoke Enhancement Kit

It adds a couple of enhancements, and it's about 30% smaller, really makes it fit where the previous model didn't make it. It's smaller in every dimension, even a bit thinner. I recently stuffed it into a 2-8-0 Lionel Consolidation, something that I couldn't get the previous version to fit into. 

The new Super-Chuffer II on the left, the original Super-Chuffer on the right.


----------

